# Plant IDs please.



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Got these plants from Ghazanfar Ghori who brought it to Pakistan from many GWAPA members. I lost ids of a few. Can anyone help me id them? 
1) The unknown Rotala, came as in Rotala marcrandra "green"???









2)The one on top with thick stem, is it pogostemon yatabranus, with ludwigia bervipes with it?









3)The pink vein non aquatic plant. 









4)Some kind of Ammania(Nesaea)









5)the green stem ludwigia maybe?









Alternanthera behind Sterbai corydoras. Is it the verigated one? Rosefolia something?


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

The non-aquatic with pink veins is a _Fittonia_. They often do well in paludaria, emersed. Submersed they are fully misplaced, but they are amongst the plants which are sold for aquaria because they take long enough to die under water that they can be sold first.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Second pic has what looks like _Floscopa scandens_ (thick stem at top of pic). Definitely not _Pogostemon yatabeanus_. I see no _Ludwigia brevipes_. It's hard to make many of your plants out from the photos.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh. Ok. Will post better pics soon. And yes, the package did had one Floscopa scandens. Why there is no APC plantfinder entery about it? I cant find any good information on it.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Here are some better pics.
1) Some Ludwigia?

















2) Another Ludwigia?

















3)Got it as "Rotala marcrandra "green"???".









4)That's definitely either Hygro Araguaya or Hygro bold. I had both and I think I mixed them up.


----------

